# Butterfly Match Light



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I went out after supper to relax and do a little shooting. My catchbox was still set up for shooting matches from my failed tries today to get a light with bbs, so I grabbed my 3 PFS shooters that I have set up for butterfly style shooting.

The first frame I grabbed was my Wasply, set up with double green Theraband. This was my first attempt of the night, and the best of the night. I was so happy that I didn't even want to try to put it out with another shot...I was just content to watch it burn.






I'll have to try a card cut next.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It never gets old. Does it. Nice shot.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Its like magic...poof!

Thanks for making me look so good! haha.

Nice shooting Todd!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> It never gets old. Does it. Nice shot.


NEVER!!! Thank you very much. And it's especially sweet when it's the first one with a new frame or style. I'm thinking the gambler again...but I'm not sure my holders will take the abuse of this style....one low shot and they would be toast. Hmmmm...time to start coming up with a better set up.

I think matches and cards could be fun at the MWST

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> Its like magic...poof!
> 
> Thanks for making me look so good! haha.
> 
> Nice shooting Todd!!!


Thanks Eric,

I thought you might like this one .

I guess I'm going to have to take some time and actually put a finish on it now.

Thanks for a great frame...you put the magic in it...I hope there is more than just one wish :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Its like magic...poof!
> ...


Traditionally there are 3 wishes.

Just make sure you bring it to the MWST and kill with it there.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my man Gray Wolf...Nice shooting..you gotter done...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


It will be going with me. I plan on shredding some cans with it there.....and showing it off .


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shot Todd!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: VERY, very nice ... I am particularly pleased to see you do this with a pfs and butterfly to boot! :thumbsup:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great shooting!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Not bad little butterfly. I mean shooting butterfly. :rofl:

Always nice to see a match lit via SS.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot Grey Wolf. That's inspiring. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice shooting. Ya'll set the bar pretty high around here.  I like it.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Great shooting Todd. Your reaction says it all! When you didn't blow it out all I could think was, don't burn the tube, you can use it again, haha. What ammo are you using just out of interest?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

That's some kind of shootn! (my attempt at "southern" talk).

Way to go Todd

Darren


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

Nice shootin' , ya'll. (with an Elvis twang)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

bmlodge said:


> Great shooting Todd. Your reaction says it all! When you didn't blow it out all I could think was, don't burn the tube, you can use it again, haha. What ammo are you using just out of interest?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben.

I'm using 3/8" steel. It's what I use most of the time, except for when I'm shooting my Spanish target frame, then I use 5/16" steel.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words. It's always great to hear encouragement.

Todd


----------

